# Unable to connect MP3 to MAC OS X



## kinesthesia (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, I've tried in vain to get my mac to recognise my mp3 player.
I'm not very technically minded( as you can probably guess), is there software I'm missing?


----------



## theryanorr (Nov 14, 2007)

depends, what kind of mp3 player are you trying to connect? and did your player come with software? i would suggest trying the manufacturers website for available downloads.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, we 1st need to know what music player you are trying to use, and what version of os x you have on your mac. also tell us what steps you have taken up to this point to try to get it to work.


----------

